# 19. September: Piratentag



## Rygel (18. September 2009)

hallo zusammen!

morgen ist es wieder so weit: der große *wow-piratentag* steht an. leider wurde dieser spaßige feiertag ingame bisher immer ein wenig stiefmütterlich behandelt. erfolge, belohnungen u.ä. gibt meines wissen leider nicht. 
wie werdet ihr den morgigen tag verbringen? mögt ihr den piratesday oder findet ihr ihn albern? lasst ihr euch auf diesen feiertag ein ... und übertragt ihn vielleicht sogar ins RL? woran könnt ihr euch erinnern wenn ihr an vergangene wow-piratentage denkt?

für die, die sich immer schon gefragt haben was es mit dem piratentag auf sich hat - ein paar hintergrundinformationen gibts bei wikipedia.com: Talk like a Pirate Day.
--> Der "Internationale Talk like a Pirate Day" (ITLAPD) ist ein parodistischer Feiertag, der 1995 von John Baur (Ol' Chumbucket) und Mark Summers (Cap'n Slappy) aus Albany, Oregon erfunden wurde. Eine der beiden hatte sich beim Raquetball verletzt und daraufhin seine Schmerzen mit dem bekannten Piratenausspruch "Aaarrr!" herausgeschrien. Die Idee war geboren; den 19. September haben die zwei sich ausgesucht weil es der Geburtstag von Summers Ex-Frau ist und das Datum so für ihn leichter zu merken war. Am 18.9.06 hatten die beiden einen Auftritt bei der US-Version von Frauentausch und haben so ihren Tag ordentlich publik machen können.

hier noch ein kleines wörterbuch (engl.) und das kultigste video überhaupt, sowie die inoffizielle Piratentag-Hymne von Tom Smith. ein WoW-addon, das den normalen chattext in pirtansprache umwandelt gibt es bei curse.com: klick.

so, piratenfreunde, nun seid ihr gerüstet! ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß morgen und " Trinkt aus Piraten, Yo-Ho!" ("Drink Up Me Hearties, Yo-Ho!") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trinex (18. September 2009)

*lacht* ich wusste das es den piraten tag in wow gibt, aber der hintergrund war mir gänzlich unbekannt :-)

thx an den TE


----------



## Duides (18. September 2009)

achsoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich dachte Blizzard betreibt neben bei Piraten arbeit vor der Küste Afrikas und das soll nen unterschwelliger Aufruf werden um neue Leute zu werben :O


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2009)

Duides schrieb:


> achsoo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein weiterer Fall fürs Galileo Mystery-Team!
Und ich werde den tag Natürlich in wow Feiern...aber nur wenns nen haustier gibt xD


----------



## Steve Coal (18. September 2009)

Ja aber natürlich übertrage ich den Piratentag auch ins RL, was glaubst du denn!

Ich setz mir meine Augenklappe auf, zieh ein gestreiftes dreckiges ausgefranstes Hemd an, saufe den ganzen Tag Rum und singe dreckige Lieder!
Ausserdem durchwühle ich alle Streusandkisten in der Nachbarschaft nach Schätzen und versenke papierschiffchen im Gartenteich!
Abends ess ich dann nur mit den Fingern, am besten große Stücke gebratenes Fleisch, suafe viel Wein, noch mehr Rum, rülpse und furze und dann war das doch ein gelungener Piratentag!

Oh, da fällt mir ein, das geht doch nicht, der Kinderfasching für die 4-6-Jährigen ist erst wieder nächstes Jahr im Frühling. Mist!


----------



## Duides (18. September 2009)

noch nie was von Sarkasmus Gehört?^^


----------



## deluc (18. September 2009)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch kleinere Achievments, kann leider grade nich nachgucken da ich an der Arbeit sitze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

Steve schrieb:


> Ja aber natürlich übertrage ich den Piratentag auch ins RL, was glaubst du denn!
> 
> Ich setz mir meine Augenklappe auf, zieh ein gestreiftes dreckiges ausgefranstes Hemd an, saufe den ganzen Tag Rum und singe dreckige Lieder!
> Ausserdem durchwühle ich alle Streusandkisten in der Nachbarschaft nach Schätzen und versenke papierschiffchen im Gartenteich!
> ...


yes das mach ich auch so XD


----------



## SonneMond (18. September 2009)

gibt es da auch ein haustier dann oder bin ich da falsch informiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

ein kleines skelett mit piratenhut gibts :>


----------



## SonneMond (18. September 2009)

uiui...toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wie bekommt man das, gibts da auch schon jemanden der das weiß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich weiß, ich weiß, einige wollen smilies verbieten lassen...doch ich finde sie soooo toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sko1970 (18. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> wie werdet ihr den morgigen tag verbringen? mögt ihr den piratesday oder findet ihr ihn albern? lasst ihr euch auf diesen feiertag ein ... und übertragt ihn vielleicht sogar ins RL?




ja, ich setzte eine totenkopf fahne auf´s auto und leg meine hackenhand an und werde mir ein paar frauen greifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (18. September 2009)

Steve schrieb:


> Ja aber natürlich übertrage ich den Piratentag auch ins RL, was glaubst du denn!
> 
> Ich setz mir meine Augenklappe auf, zieh ein gestreiftes dreckiges ausgefranstes Hemd an, saufe den ganzen Tag Rum und singe dreckige Lieder!
> Ausserdem durchwühle ich alle Streusandkisten in der Nachbarschaft nach Schätzen und versenke papierschiffchen im Gartenteich!
> Abends ess ich dann nur mit den Fingern, am besten große Stücke gebratenes Fleisch, suafe viel Wein, noch mehr Rum, rülpse und furze und dann war das doch ein gelungener Piratentag!



Aye.....wie, Du machst sowas nur am Piratentag?! Bei mir sieht jeder Samstag so aus...bis auf den Wein, sowas trinke ich nicht!


----------



## MoonFrost (18. September 2009)

ich werd mir das 1 achivement holen. dann den dämlichen buff wieder wegklicken und normal weiter spielen.


----------



## Knuelle (18. September 2009)

Ich werde morgen den Piratentag aktiv als Pirat verbringen und mir das Pet holen und Sonntag direkt mit dem Braufest weiter machen (mein Lieblings WOW ereignis) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (18. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ein WoW-addon, das den normalen chattext in pirtansprache umwandelt gibt es bei curse.com: klick.


Das hatte ich auch mal; ist ganz lustig, wenn man im Raid auf einmal "piratisch" schreibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kommt man denn an das Skelett-Pet?


----------



## Tony B. (18. September 2009)

Steve schrieb:


> Ja aber natürlich übertrage ich den Piratentag auch ins RL, was glaubst du denn!
> 
> Ich setz mir meine Augenklappe auf, zieh ein gestreiftes dreckiges ausgefranstes Hemd an, saufe den ganzen Tag Rum und singe dreckige Lieder!
> Ausserdem durchwühle ich alle Streusandkisten in der Nachbarschaft nach Schätzen und versenke papierschiffchen im Gartenteich!
> ...



Da brauche ich keinen Piratentag zu, das mache ich auch so den ganzen Tag... bei mir ist Piratesyear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit : Tippfehler  ... zu viel Rum arr


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






werd das direkt morgen in FallenEarth auch machen *einfach mal adaptier* da gibts so tolle Augenklappen. Danke für die Idee


----------



## Arby (18. September 2009)

Es gibt ein Pet? oO
Welches, wie und wo?


----------



## Kimbini (18. September 2009)

Steve schrieb:


> Ich setz mir meine Augenklappe auf, zieh ein gestreiftes dreckiges ausgefranstes Hemd an, saufe den ganzen Tag Rum und singe dreckige Lieder!
> Ausserdem durchwühle ich alle Streusandkisten in der Nachbarschaft nach Schätzen und versenke papierschiffchen im Gartenteich!
> Abends ess ich dann nur mit den Fingern, am besten große Stücke gebratenes Fleisch, saufe viel Wein, noch mehr Rum, rülpse und furze und dann war das doch ein gelungener Piratentag!



Also wenn ich das so lese, dann stelle ich fest, daß bei mir jeder Tag ein Piratenttag ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (18. September 2009)

Mhm......oder blizzard will auf die Politik zurückgreifen....piratenpartei und so...aber mehr darf ich nicht schreiben da mir die hände gebunden sind und die wächter überall sind


----------



## Rygel (18. September 2009)

über ein pet ist mir nichts bekannt. kann es sein, dass ihr die makabere marionette meint, die man mal im www sehen konnte? leider ist immer noch nicht bekannt woher man sie bekommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf wow-europe.com ist das event nicht mal eingetragen. auf der us-site gibts mehr Infos & Bilder. ein achievement (10 punkte) bekommt man für das rumtrinken mit der crew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alohajoe (18. September 2009)

Arby schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Pet? oO
> Welches, wie und wo?


http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...emarionette.jpg
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=66175


Das soll es angeblich geben; könnte aber auch erst zu den Schlotternächten kommen.


@Rygel:
Doch, auf der deutschen Seite ist der Tag auch vorhanden.
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/events/piratesday/


----------



## Gulwar (18. September 2009)

Wenn schon Legenden bilden, dann auch die richtigen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Spaghettimonster

Letztlich beweist die Einführung eines Piratentags den skurrilen Humor von Blizzard und seiner Entwickler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (18. September 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> @Rygel:
> Doch, auf der deutschen Seite ist der Tag auch vorhanden.



sry, diese augenklappe macht mich halb blind, aaarr *G*!


----------



## Gierdre (18. September 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn an das Skelett-Pet?





Arby schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Pet? oO
> Welches, wie und wo?



Ein Skelett-Pet hätte ich echt gern, aber ich bezweifle, dass es das gibt. Wer mehr weiß, wäre für Hinweise dankabr.

@TE, danke für die Hintergrundgeschichte. Ich finde den Piratentag cool und wegen mir könnte es da gern auch noch ein paar mehr Piratenquests zu geben. 
Achivement wird mir gehören und eine ganze weile werde ich sicher in der Piratenverkleidung rumlaufen. Ist doch lustig. Im RL sitzt ich aber nur im Pyjama vor dem PC^^.

P.S. Wäre auch schön gewesen, auf buffed ne Info zum Piratentag gebracht hätte.


----------



## Fareel (18. September 2009)

Außerdem wurde letztes Jahr Warhammer Online am 18.09. veröffentlich. 

Also hat Blizzard kurzerhand diesen Event ins Spiel gebracht, um die Aufmerksamkeit vom Warhammer Release wieder auf Wow zu richten.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ein kleines skelett mit piratenhut gibts :>




echt? post mal =O


----------



## Càtdòg.. (18. September 2009)

Also wenn es dieses Pet gibt , freu ich mich =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da ich finde das es leicht krass aussieht....


----------



## Supermany2 (18. September 2009)

was muss ich eigentlich gleich da machen??


----------



## Schmeedt (18. September 2009)

Arrr!
Trinkt aus Piraten, Yoho!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ick freu mia!


----------



## Ellanara (18. September 2009)

Nun ja, werde den Piratentag wahrscheinlich nicht feiern. Stattdessen auf die Wiesn gehen und die ersten Maß genießen:-)


----------



## Dichtoschuki (18. September 2009)

jau ne mass für 8,70 euro..juhu..da hol ich mir n kiste für


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

Dichtoschuki schrieb:


> jau ne mass für 8,70 euro..juhu..da hol ich mir n kiste für


dem kann ich nur zustimmen ^^


----------



## Dichtoschuki (19. September 2009)

ach und es gibt kein pet. ich hab bis jetzt aufjedenfall keins


----------



## Droyale (19. September 2009)

nix besonderes, also das hät man sich auch sparen können..


----------



## Supermany2 (19. September 2009)

also gibbet doch kein pet?


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (19. September 2009)

Ne, pet gibt es bei Tag der toten


----------



## Chupha (19. September 2009)

leute ihr seit auf dem holzweg das is das pet für happy kadaver tag der toten


----------



## White-Frost (19. September 2009)

Gab doch letztes Jahr schon kein Pet hmm gibt den Buff und in Booty Bay waren die Piraten auf dem Dach versammelt soweit ich mich erinner hmm auf nem PvP Server war das Event in dem Sinne mal Recht lustig weil in Booty Bay halt viel Open PvP deswegen zugange war. Aus dem Grund hat mir das shcon gefallen aber so is das ja nich so ein riesen Event sondern nur Buff und ein Tag halt


----------



## Yldrasson (19. September 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil finde diesen Tag in höchstem maße unnötig. So ziemlich wie das Sonnenfest und andere Tage, die keine (wirkliche) Anbindung an reel existente Feste besitzen.
Wenn jetzt auch schon der "Talk like a pirate"-Tag adaptiert wird, bin ich auf jeden Fall für einen Handtuchtag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2009)

Naja, das Sonnenwendfest hat entspricht schon den reellen Festen dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten sind 12h Piraten-Mannschaftszugehörigenkeit bis jetzt noch nicht so der Renner ...


----------



## Nexilein (19. September 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt auch schon der "Talk like a pirate"-Tag adaptiert wird, bin ich auf jeden Fall für einen Handtuchtag!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Handtuchtag ist unnötig.
*
Man sollte immer ein Handtuch dabei haben!*

@Topic

Ich war vor einigen Monaten bei einem Piraten Mottoraid in Nax dabei. War ne lustige Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Armerius (19. September 2009)

Also ich wollte den Piratentag eigentlich in WoW feiern... aber ich muss sagen dass es nicht sehr prickelnd war. Bin nach BB und was war... frau ansprechen, erfolg kassiern, aussehen wie ein pirat, sich kurz einen ablachen, fertig!
Also das war echt ne enttäuschen für mich hatte gedacht da gäbs ein par qs zu erledigen und ne menge erfolge zu kassieren so wie bei jedem anderen fest auch aber da fand ich den tag , oder besser ausgedrückt, die zwei minuten wirklich langweilig. da hätte sich blizzard echt was besseres einfallen lassen können


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (19. September 2009)

Welcher Erfolg?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (19. September 2009)

sollt es da nich irgendwie nen Pet geben oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nichmal 2 minuten und Fertig?
Schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Welcher Erfolg?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ den Buff für 12 Stunden, daß man der Piratencrew angehört, der einen auch so aussehen lässt ....

mehr nicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gn8 Euch


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil finde diesen Tag in höchstem maße unnötig. So ziemlich wie das Sonnenfest und andere Tage, die keine (wirkliche) Anbindung an reel existente Feste besitzen.
> Wenn jetzt auch schon der "Talk like a pirate"-Tag adaptiert wird, bin ich auf jeden Fall für einen Handtuchtag!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


reale Feiertage in einer irrealen Welt halt ich für... mist ^^ 


fiktive Feiertage find ich auch lustiger


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (19. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah K thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte da garnet gesucht ^^
Dachte nur weils dafür nicht extra was gibt gibts auch keine Erfolge zu


----------



## Chillmon (19. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLsJyfN0ICU


----------



## Shizo. (19. September 2009)

Chillmon schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLsJyfN0ICU



Daran musst ich auch denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS : Ach du scheiße 
       Kannte nur den Refrain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polysorbate (19. September 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Handtuchtag ist unnötig.
> *
> Man sollte immer ein Handtuch dabei haben!*
> 
> ...




Mhh, kein schlechter GEdanke, eine Vogonische Bauflotte über Azeroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genker (19. September 2009)

Hatte auch den 12h buff...
Argentumtunierplatz geportet=>rausgeflogen=>Waffenstillstand-Buff weg=>Piraten-Buff weg-.-


----------



## Knuelle (19. September 2009)

Also ich persöhnlich hätte ich über mehr Aktion gefreut =( ist ja total langweilig mit nur dem einen archievment


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (19. September 2009)

Auf Leute! Open pvp in Booty Bay!


----------



## Knuelle (19. September 2009)

Jo ^^ das ist das einzig witzige xD


----------



## vanelle (19. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqbLMdY65f8 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIN5w97tKAk...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFzylCng2Zc...feature=related

PIRATENTAAAAAAAAAAAG!


----------



## Gulwar (19. September 2009)

Polysorbate schrieb:


> Mhh, kein schlechter GEdanke, eine Vogonische Bauflotte über Azeroth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solange du dir keine gedichte anhören mußt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl, das wäre dann das erste  Million Punkte Achie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. September 2009)

ich vermute immernoch, FALLS es das pet gibt bekommt mans morgen per post falls man den erfolg gemacht hat


----------



## Raethor (19. September 2009)

Blizzard will Leute bestimmt nur unterschwellig dazu animieren die Piraten zu wählen, damit ihr böses Killerspiel nicht zensiert wird ^^

Ansonsten find ich solche kleinen schnellen Zwischenevents immer gut in MMO's


----------



## DarkMoettchen (19. September 2009)

schau mal einer an ! wieder was dazu gelernt, auch noch etwas wissenswertes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke ! TOP Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

